# What Color? (C)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color is this pigeon? Why is there white feathers on it's head??


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

its may be a blue bar grizzle or my be bronze .......


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Blue T-pattern grizzle pied


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Blue, Kite, T pattern grizzle possibly.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Blue, Kite, T pattern grizzle possibly.


I was also wondering whether it might be kite, but I decided any bronze smuttiness might just be juvenile. Looking at the new feathers on this youngster moulting I am not sure either way.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Most of my grizzles have bronzing as babies and it moults out.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Most of my grizzles have bronzing as babies and it moults out.


About half of mine have the same, showing bronze in the nest. Also the bars moult in lighter (the shield clears up - shows more white) while the T-patterns moult in darker (the shield becomes more colored). I know that dirty can also change the expression, but haven't done much testing yet.


----------

